# Marine recruit dies during training at Paris Island...



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2016)

So the story says he was on Day 11 - sheesh, that's barely out of receiving and into his class pickup.  

Things that make me go, "hmmm..." about this story:
- Article makes a point to note he was a Muslim recruit
- The Corps is offering no comment on cause of death.

Probably it's nothing, but why not say, "the young man fell out of an initial PT run and collapsed" or something along that line.  Why the mystery?  Unless there is something mysterious that happened to him?

God, I hope not.  I'll leave all my speculation at that, since that is all it would be is speculation.  

Marine corp open investigation into death of Muslim recruit, 20


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So the story says he was on Day 11 - sheesh, that's barely out of receiving and into his class pickup.
> 
> Things that make me go, "hmmm..." about this story:
> - Article makes a point to note he was a Muslim recruit
> ...



The media bringing it up is enough speculation because that's what the vermin do, they need to shape the narrative. He's not a Recruit, he's a Muslim Recruit. Simply adding "Muslim" automatically makes one think of a hate crime so now we're pre-judging the DI's with zero facts in the case, minus the deceased's religion.

Great, NCIS is investigating and no one's talking. You know what? I'm HAPPY this is happening! Not the death, but the lack of leaks and whatnot at this point in time. We don't need to know right now, but we should know later once this is put to bed. See my point above because they tie-in together: innocent until proven guilty. Was it a suicide? Hazing? Torture? Scared to death by a bunny rabbit? We don't know.

The religion could disappear tomorrow and my concern is sudden unemployment. With that said, we don't need to know if he's a Muslim because his religion is irrelevant without any other official facts.

Until then, Blue Skies, Recruit.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 21, 2016)

Headline so inflammatory and misleading.  I hope all sides take breath, step back, and let NCIS do its thing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Headline so inflammatory and misleading.  I hope all sides take breath, step back, and let NCIS do its thing.



Daily Mail makes its living on "inflammatory and misleading".  That said, leave it to FOX to be one of the few sources that does not even mention the Muslim angle.  I'm somewhat surprised. Pleased, but surprised.

Marine recruit's death at Parris Island under investigation | Fox News


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2016)

My bet is an unknown heart condition.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> My bet is an unknown heart condition.



That was the first thing I thought of too.  It is also the reason I was surprised that there was no statement of any type describing what happened - I'm all for a lockdown on any info until NCIS finishes its investigation, but it is such a rare occurrence that no one opens their yap, I get immediately suspicious when people do what they are supposed to do.

Sad.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The media bringing it up is enough speculation because that's what the vermin do, they need to shape the narrative. He's not a Recruit, he's a Muslim Recruit. Simply adding "Muslim" automatically makes one think of a hate crime so now we're pre-judging the DI's with zero facts in the case, minus the deceased's religion.
> 
> Great, NCIS is investigating and no one's talking. You know what? I'm HAPPY this is happening! Not the death, but the lack of leaks and whatnot at this point in time. We don't need to know right now, but we should know later once this is put to bed. See my point above because they tie-in together: innocent until proven guilty. Was it a suicide? Hazing? Torture? Scared to death by a bunny rabbit? We don't know.
> 
> ...



To add to that, I'll just point out that we're literally at the close of the next business day after the death.  I'd prefer to allow a reasonable time for the appropriate folks (NCIS and associated entities) to do their job before people start running their mouths.

RIP, recruit.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 21, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> My bet is an unknown heart condition.



That's my guess. A little strenuous PT and bang. My thoughts with his parents right now.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 22, 2016)

A colleague of mine was down there a few years ago, maybe 5, doing her AT at the Naval hospital.  A couple recruits came in with bacterial meningitis, I think one died.  Smart money is on an undiagnosed heart issue, but those barracks are petri dishes, and stuff grows and spreads like wildfire.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2016)

Damn - the kid killed himself.

I have a friend who joined a few months before me.  He freaked out in Receiving and threatened to kill himself. (this was 1989).  They sent him home - sad though.  Although alive, he never did anything with his life and to this day regrets quitting.  

NCIS is still investigating - I'll admit surprise that he was talked into continuing to train.  For those who may have done some time on the Drill Field here, is it unusual for a recruit to cry suicide ?

Family: Parris Island says recruit jumped to his death


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 23, 2016)

The suicide attempts are pretty common over On Sand Hill, especially at 30th (reception, before you head to actual basic). My second night in the army was spent on suicide watch. In 10 days 4 different kids either attempted or threatened to kill themselves. I know one kid in another company at my basic battalion almost finished the job but there does seem to be a drop once people are into the training cycle.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2016)

It has been a long time, but I swear I remember that we had to account for every round given to us at the rifle range - and then turn back in an equal number of shell casings.  I suppose since we carried our rifles with us nearly everywhere, they had to have a system in place to ensure someone did not take a live round back to the barracks.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It has been a long time, but I swear I remember that we had to account for every round given to us at the rifle range - and then turn back in an equal number of shell casings.  I suppose since we carried our rifles with us nearly everywhere, they had to have a system in place to ensure someone did not take a live round back to the barracks.



Had a recruit in our Series sneak a round from the range and he shot and killed himself with his M14. Had another in my platoon "slit his wrists" but he only scratched himself enough to bleed and it was his quick ticket home.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 23, 2016)

Suicidal ideations aren't uncommon in reception, but I don't know of any before this kid that actually went through with it. A former boyfriend from high school shipped out to Leonard Wood, and never made it past reception before threatening to kill himself. I think he'd been there four days before he really went round the twist, and they chaptered him out.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 24, 2016)

I admit having SI (suicidal ideation) baffles me, but we all come from different places (not physical places, per se, but mental and emotional places).  Boot camp, to me, was just a diversion.  Some kids went nuts.  I imagine going straight from home and high school where there was coddling and some independence straight into a boot camp environment may be a tough transition for some, but honestly, the SI just baffles me.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 24, 2016)

We had one that overdosed on the only thing he could use at the time -- Flintstone Vitamins. We had one physically removed in a straitjacket while another jumped out of our barracks window. 

It was actually sad to watch!

Rest In Peace, Recruit!


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2016)

"ZOMG!!!!!!!! A Muslim died on a Marine Corps base!!!!!! Oh, what's that? He killed himself? ZOMG!!!!! This woman wants to keep an alligator as a pet!!!!!!!"


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> "ZOMG!!!!!!!! A Muslim died on a Marine Corps base!!!!!! Oh, what's that? He killed himself? ZOMG!!!!! This woman wants to keep an alligator as a pet!!!!!!!"


In people's defense, recruits jumping off the third deck in an attempt to kill themselves is a fairly common occurrence.


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> In people's defense, recruits jumping off the third deck in an attempt to kill themselves is a fairly common occurrence.



My point being the media was ready to spin this as a hate crime (why bring up his religion?) with all of the potential ugly tie-ins because it was on a military base. "NCIS is investigating. No one is talking." Because the NCIS wouldn't investigate EVERY death on a Naval installation? No one's leaking information or providing a formal comment? Have we become so accustomed to leaks and press highlights we're now suspicious when the opposite occurs?

With the "big reveal" that the man killed himself it dropped off the radar and as you've mentioned this is somewhat common, but there's no story in recruits offing themselves or suicide rates/ attempts for trainees. The sensationalism evaporated and the media vermin couldn't leave the story fast enough.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 24, 2016)

It's culture shock and immediate harassment and intimidation when you first "meet" your SDI and the Kill Hats. Jumping off the third deck is a new one on me. I mean, you might survive it.


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Some kids just aren't prepared for the culture shock of Receiving and the immediate harassment and intimidation when you first "meet" your SDI and the Kill Hats. Jumping off the third deck is a new one on me. I mean, you might survive it.


They usually do survive. The occasional, like this kid, actually die. Third deck isn't too high so you have to angle it right.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 24, 2016)

Head first will do it from that height.


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Head first will do it from that height.



Make like a fetus and head out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2016)

I remember a lot of kids being home sick, we had two in my platoon who attempted suicide (just wanting to get out). I didn't understand it, 30th AG was a vacation and the first time in my life I got to sit around and do nothing, eat 3 times a day for free and  just chill. Honestly the hardest time I had, was trying to keep myself under control and not beat the hell out of the retards, wannabe gangsta thugs, the small town hero's and the ultra complainers.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 25, 2016)

Interesting.  There's a few possibilities. Shame no matter what. It's horrible when anyone who has sworn in dies. RIP.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 25, 2016)

Many times more whites commit suicide in the services than any other race.  I'll go ahead and jump on the race bandwagon the press seem to love and give that some publicity here.

Behavioral diagnoses and psychosocial stressors play a big part as influencers.  I would be surprised if these weren't factors in Recruit Siddiqui's decision.


The DOD's official annual report on suicide:

Department of Defense Suicide Event Report


----------



## Gunz (Mar 25, 2016)

Even when you think you're prepared for it, it can still rattle you.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 25, 2016)

Nowadays, kids aren't truly "mentally" ready for boot camp. They think they are because they are "keyboard commandos", but once reality hits them in the face and/or  gut, their eyes are opened and they realize that no one there is going to do anything for them. And, they are on their own...mom and dad aren't there to take care of their booboo's. No one wants to hear their griping or complaining. They are expected to act like adults and not whiney kids.

Nope...many simply aren't ready to be "big people" yet and can't deal with it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 25, 2016)

When I was in boot camp back in 2002, two recruits died (one drowned aND the other streap throat type A) at MCRD San Diego in the three months I was there. Because of the illness, it got to the point that while we were up north we got a 10 second phone call home to tell our parents we were alive.

41 Remain Hospitalized In MCRD Strep A Outbreak

Edit: The numbers I posted were incorrect. Luckily they were exaggerated.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 25, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> When I was in boot camp back in 2002, four or five recruits died (one drowned and the rest were medical illnesses) at MCRD San Diego in the three months I was there. It got to the point that while we were up north we got a 10 second phone call home to tell our parents we were alive.



When we were up north, we had two try to "run". They suffered a long miserable bit of payback for those decisions. At that point, I didn't think we (USMC) needed to keep them. If they are that desperate...send them home...I don't want them fighting next to me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 6, 2016)

...sigh...

I hope he was fired for the right reasons and not just made the scapegoat. That said, this piece of info does make one raise their eyebrows:

_Nabih Ayad, a lawyer representing his family told the Detroit Free Press in April that Siddiqui had fainted, and that a trainer had revived him by smacking him.

When Siddiqui woke up, he ran and jumped over a ladderwell wall to fall three stories to his death. His family does not believe it was intentional._

*Marine commander fired after recruit's death at boot camp *


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2016)

Scape?

Meet Goat.

Marine drill instructors at Parris Island are under investigation for hazing, abuse at boot camp

_More than a dozen drill instructors at Marine Recruit Depot Paris Island, South Carolina, are under investigation for violating orders on hazing, abuse and lack of proper supervision three months after a 20-year-old recruit died during boot camp.

The announcement follows a series of firings at the Marine Corps' fabled recruit training depot after Raheel Siddiqui died just days after arriving at boot camp.

“The allegations, against approximately 15 drill instructors and affiliated leadership, identify potential violations of Marine Corps orders to include hazing, physical abuse, assault and failure of supervision,” officials with Training and Education Command, which oversee both recruit training depots, said in a Wednesday statement. “The investigations date back to November of 2015 and appear isolated to companies within the 3rd Recruit Training Battalion.”

Siddiqui was assigned to 3rd Recruit Training Battalion at the time of his death.

All of the Marines under investigation are currently assigned to duties in which they have no direct interaction with recruits, the statement says. But that wasn't the case when Siddiqui, a Muslim, was at boot camp, according to a Wednesday report from The Wall Street Journal.

"One of the critical questions in the internal probe, according to Marine officials, is how Mr. Siddiqui ended up under the supervision of a senior drill instructor who was already under scrutiny for alleged hazing involving minority recruits," the story states. "In one instance, the instructor faced allegations of putting another Muslim recruit in a clothes dryer and making racially charged remarks, according to multiple Marine officials."_


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 3, 2016)

Agoge said:


> Nowadays, kids aren't truly "mentally" ready for boot camp. They think they are because they are "keyboard commandos", but once reality hits them in the face and/or  gut, their eyes are opened and they realize that no one there is going to do anything for them. And, they are on their own...mom and dad aren't there to take care of their booboo's. No one wants to hear their griping or complaining. They are expected to act like adults and not whiney kids.
> 
> Nope...many simply aren't ready to be "big people" yet and can't deal with it.



Yeah kids these days....fighting wars in their teens, with no discernible goal or end in sight. Such little bitches. 

Many...? I would say a whole hell of a lot more people make it then kill themselves. Like 99.9 to .01.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2016)

Agoge said:


> Nowadays, kids aren't truly "mentally" ready for boot camp...




Nobody's mentally ready for bootcamp. They're not supposed to be. It's designed to be the biggest mental and physical culture shock in your life. If it wasn't, it wouldn't be as effective. The Marines have been taking in teenage punks for two hundred years and turning them into killers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh fuck me - I cannot even begin to put words together on what was an obvious witch hunt. And yes, I believe with all my heart, soul, and love of Corps that had the recruit not been Muslim, this would not be a story of this magnitude, nor this many careers affected.

Marines find culture of hazing, abuse at boot camp after  | MarineCorpsTimes


Multiple investigations into the death of a Muslim military recruit at the Marine Corps’ fabled Parris Island training center have uncovered a troubling pattern of mistreatment, and officials are responding with a series of policy changes designed to improve accountability and prevent future missteps.

Twenty Marines could face administrative punishment or potentially more consequential legal proceedings, a military official told Marine Corps Times. Two investigations were launched in March after Raheel Siddiqui, 20, fell nearly 40 feet to his death from a barracks stairwell just days after arriving at Parris Island, which is located along the South Carolina coast. A third investigation, which was ongoing at the time of Siddiqui's death, looked into allegations of hazing in 2015. It was ultimately combined with the other two.

The incident has prompted questions about the way recruits are treated and disciplined as they train to become Marines – especially minority recruits. One congresswoman has spent months pressing top Marine leaders to prove that Siddiqui’s Muslim faith did not lead to any mistreatment during his time at Parris Island. It followed years of immense pressure from members of Congress about how military leaders are tackling the issue of hazing in the ranks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2016)

To add-

"DID YOU ORDER THE CODE RED!?!"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2017)

*<UPDATE>*

Fuuuuuuck.  10 Years.

Marine drill instructor gets 10 years for abusing recruits

Should have been 20 years.  What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *<UPDATE>*
> 
> Fuuuuuuck.  10 Years.
> 
> ...



Shitbag.


----------



## 8482farm (Nov 10, 2017)

Just read the article on Military.com. I can't believe he actually put a recruit in an industrial dryer.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2017)

Sadistic POS.


----------

